# NEW!!! Old Navy CC Cargos



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I got an idea the other day to make an EXTREMELY simple mod to a standard pair of cargo shorts.

1) Take any pair of cargo shorts with a pleated cargo pocket, big enough to hold your primary carry weapon in a vertical (grip up) orientation.
2) Slip the gun in the pocket, and mark the point in the pocket where the trigger guard meets the grip.
3) Take a standard sewing machine and sew a vertical stitch from the bottom edge of the pocket, up to mark, creating a sub-pocket exactly the size of your slide and trigger guard.
4) Do a strong tack-stitch at the top.
5) Slide a spare mag into the opposite pocket, vertical orientation, pushed to the front edge, and mark a spot 1" below the top of the mag.
6) Sew a similar mag-sub-pocket in the opposite side.

This makes for a very comfortale, very concealable, very accessable (standing, seated, etc) carry position.

Took about 10 minutes, including the swap to tan thread...

I'm carrying my XD45 4" and a 13-round mag, weakside.


























Fantasic...

JeffWard


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice Jeff! :smt023 I might have to give that a try this summer.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Good tip, Jeff. Nothing beats cargo shorts!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Won't that print fairly easily? When I have something heavy in my cargo pockets they swing kind of funny.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The grip-up (holster) positioning brings the weight higher up in the pocket. I use to just drop the gun in, and it would wiggle itself around until it was slide-down, grip forward, which was decent for access, but very bottom heavy. It bumped against your leg as you walked. But as your leg gets thicker, the higher up your thigh the gun rides, the less it bounces. When you sit down, it lays right along your leg, and stays put.

Re printing... I actually pressed the pocket in a bit to SHOW the gun position in the picture. I'm thinking of putting something in the rear "sub-pocket" the the left of the gun in the pic to fill it out, eliminating the printing. Maybe a folded sock? (No stuffing yourself with a sock commets please...)

Just walking aound, which I did all afternoon yesterday, is quite print-free and comfortable. MUCH better than IWB, much more comfortable.

Any time you pocket-carry anything, you lose speed, and risk printing in the pocket. But in a low-risk environment, a cargo-pocket full-size 45ACP beats a rear-pocket P-3AT...

Don't knock it till you try it... and all you've spent is 10 minutes and some thread. If it doesn't work? Rip the threads out...

PS... My black "BDU" pants are next...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems like a decent idea. I'd be inclined try it if I had a sewing machine.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Great Idea.

5.11 Tactical makes something similar, but they use velcro panels and various holster, holders, and such that can be swapped out. 

brokenimage


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Cost me a $1.89 for the thread... and I can do maybe 3000 more pairs with this spool? No interchangable holsters required...

Shorts acquisition cost... $17.00


----------

